# Magic Thursday 1-13



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

So I see a lot of people were thinknig Magic tomorrow. Who's in?   

I'll be there with my buddy Dave. Black helmet, Red & Black Spyder jacket black pants and bright green Atomic boots... basically the same as in my avatar.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

Friday is my day.  Sloppy seconds at Magic is still heaven!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

friday for me also.  should be good by my standards.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

If I wasnt so cooked from today, Id be sooo in...Maybe friday though

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

powhunter said:


> If I wasnt so cooked from today, Id be sooo in...Maybe friday though
> 
> steveo



i'll call you after i put the kids to bed.  you're going.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll catch all of you on Friday then. I'll try to post some info but my camera is broken so it may be just text.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in for Thursday.  Black jacket and green pants.  Giddyup.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in for Friday - Yellow Jacket with grey shoulders, black pants, and hopefully powder skis.
I'll wear my Magic "billski" hat with pom pom when I'm not skiing.  Yeah, it says "billski" on it.  Say "hi" to an old fart!

Look for my bud John and his son, they'll be there thursday. Say "hi".  John has blue jacket and maroon helmet and loves to blow down the mountain at 110mph.  We'll see how he handles the pow.  He and I went west last year and he kept diving, insisting on skiing his GS boards and wondering why I kept going!


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in for Friday.. Do they have a ski shop?


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I'm in for Friday.. Do they have a ski shop?



Yep.  Both at lodge and at base of access road.

http://magicmtn.com/rentalsrepairs.php


Both are run by Vermont Snow Wizards,

(802)824-6533Website:http://snowwizards.com


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a yellow jacket and will wear my Magic pom pom hat inside, which says "billski" on it.  Say "hello"!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> I'm in for Friday.. Do they have a ski shop?



Jack you effin animal!!  

steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be looking for you Bill. I was hoping to get some bindings mounted at the shop real quick, so I should be pulling up to the mountain about 8:00.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

madriverjack at magic.  this is gonna be GREAT!


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 13, 2011)

This will be my first time there and I can not wait till tomr... See ya there 2knees..


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Im in...Johnnypoach is 75% right now..Pat..I can swing by and pick ya up

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

showing 15 - 20 new and some of the better runs open but no redline or slide to name a few.  hopefully, those come online today.


although, poaching and magic go hand in hand.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2011)

2knees said:


> showing 15 - 20 new and some of the better runs open but no redline or slide to name a few.  hopefully, those come online today.
> 
> 
> although, poaching and magic go hand in hand.



I saw about 7 tracks on Redline, from first-hand photo.  Shhh.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

billski said:


> I saw about 7 tracks on Redline, from first-hand photo.  Shhh.



we got reprimanded for poaching redline a few years ago.  it was pristine but i think they were saving it for the weekend crowd.  it doesnt take much to kill the lower section.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a crock of shit...Save it for the weekenders??  What boards are guys using..Bringing the dynastars..Dont want to trasj the F17s

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Thats a crock of shit...Save it for the weekenders??  What boards are guys using..Bringing the dynastars..Dont want to trasj the F17s
> 
> steveo




i have  a shitty pair of twintip rossi's i'm gonna bring.  leavin the bump boards at home.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

Think Im gonna save magic for another day...The vid Chris put up looks allright, but Im gonna wait for the next dump (maybe im a little spoiled from yesterday )   Gonna hit K tomorrow instead....Sorry for the hijack

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Jan 13, 2011)

2knees said:


> showing 15 - 20 new and some of the better runs open but no redline or slide to name a few.  hopefully, those come online today.
> 
> 
> although, poaching and magic go hand in hand.



Red Line was in much better shape than Black.  The rope was up, but lots of people were skiing it.  I ate sh*t under a patroller and he didn't say anything (other than asking if I was okay).


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 13, 2011)

Hitting up MRG instead, but I will be heading up to Magic at some point this year.


----------

